# Best Ever Current Affairs Programme Theme Tune ?



## albionism (Nov 11, 2009)

My all time favourite has to be the theme tune for
Weekend World, a current affairs programme from
the early 80's...Me and my brother used to go mental
to it, pogoing around the front room, seeing who could
leap the highest for the final guitar BAAAAAAM!.
Fucking excellent tune!


----------



## albionism (Nov 11, 2009)

Just found out what that tune is!
Mountain- Nantucket Sleighride


From 1:43 onwards, it goes all Weekend World.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 11, 2009)

Good call - but ITVs other current affairs prog 'World in Action' is a strong contendor also -


----------



## Dirty Martini (Nov 11, 2009)

World in Action for me too


----------



## albionism (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah that's a nice one...
I also love The London Programme theme.

Always reminds me of riots.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> Good call - but ITVs other current affairs prog 'World in Action' is a strong contendor also -





Dirty Martini said:


> World in Action for me too



me three


----------



## braindancer (Nov 11, 2009)

The Day Today


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2009)

Channel 4 News' is good.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> Channel 4 News' is good.



That's my favourite. It's dramatic and it's good to do dance to.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2009)

albionism said:


> My all time favourite has to be the theme tune for
> Weekend World, a current affairs programme from
> the early 80's...Me and my brother used to go mental
> to it, pogoing around the front room, seeing who could
> ...


I was just coming here to say it's the one that used Nantucket Sleigh ride.  But you've already said that.

You're right, though.

/thread.


----------



## Griff (Nov 11, 2009)

World in Action had the best theme.

With the '80s London Programme coming a close second.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 11, 2009)

The Money Programme. Used to run on BBC2 at about 6.00 Sunday. Used to love the opening with the fat-ass, almost sub-bass tuba riff. Will have a search & see if I can find a link to it.

e2a: shithouse boring programme though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2009)

How many here know what "Nantucket Sleighride" is about ?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2009)

World in Action, definitely.  

(Hendo used to work on it!)


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2009)

braindancer said:


> The Day Today



I was going to say that too. The non-stop thuds at the end were great.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Tomorrows world 1993 onwards was cool http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/tomorrowsworld/8026.shtml?all=2&id=8026


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 11, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> Tomorrows world 1993 onwards was cool http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/tomorrowsworld/8026.shtml?all=2&id=8026



what?  the prtevious one was much better


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to quite like the theme to the


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> what?  the prtevious one was much better




Nah that clearly came straight out of the Generic Current Affairs Theme Tunes tin.


----------



## beeboo (Nov 11, 2009)

brixtonvilla said:


> The Money Programme. Used to run on BBC2 at about 6.00 Sunday. Used to love the opening with the fat-ass, almost sub-bass tuba riff. Will have a search & see if I can find a link to it.
> 
> e2a: shithouse boring programme though.



Good call



(you've got to sit through 30 seconds of money programme first  - wow, TV used to be dull!)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 11, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> Nah that clearly came straight out of the Generic Current Affairs Theme Tunes tin.



better than your "just put the drum machine on random" choice


----------



## story (Nov 11, 2009)

My mad ma complains that the title tunes for current affairs progs and the news are too urgent.

"Why do they have to be so *urgent*!?" she says.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 11, 2009)

albionism said:


> Yeah that's a nice one...
> I also love The London Programme theme.
> 
> Always reminds me of riots.




This is arguably the classic version of the London Programme titles, who was that bloke who got his head whacked by the closing doors on the tube train? 


Also features Stan Flashman shamelessly abusing the interpid LWT journo-
Flashman:"Who are you please?"
LWT: "Saint and Greavsie!!" 
Flashman: "Well, can you f*** off?"


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> me three



And me.  


80's version.  Not sure what one was there before. 

The outro for the 70s one was good too.


----------



## paolo (Nov 11, 2009)

Not quiiiite current affairs, and not quiiite a theme tune either, but the countdown music for the BBC News 24 / Worldwide was one that caught the imagination. People have made remixes, another has even produced an historic compilation of how the countdown developed over the years.

There was, for a few years at least, a whole bedroom subculture of producing, or admiring, new takes on those numbers, and *that* ticking soundtrack. I'm not sure what came first, the fan stuff, or Bill Bailey's parody:


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> How many here know what "Nantucket Sleighride" is about ?


I'm guessing it's about sledging.  The band was called Mountain, and they probably loved winter sports.


----------



## no-no (Nov 12, 2009)

Arena!!

Actually that's not really current affairs is it?


----------

